# Jerald easy entry cart ???



## Grace67 (Dec 23, 2012)

Does anyone own a Jerald easy entry cart and if so how do you like it? Can I get flatless tires for it easily? Any other pros/cons with it? Any input appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2012)

I've had mine for 10 years. I have the original wheels, but my sister got solid wheels for hers. You need an adaptor for the solid wheels but that is not a problem.

I did get one of the floor boards broken, but Jerald sent me a new one and it matched perfectly.

I've used it for shows several times, and many parades.

I like it because I can take another adult, or two children with me on drives. I've used it with 28 3/4" up to 36" horse.

I do not know any cons against it; I've been happy with it.


----------



## Renolizzie (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a Jerald Easy Entry cart. It came with my little horse who is 10 years old. I'm guessing that the cart is definitely 6 or more years old. It works great. I may have to have the vinyl on the back redone since there is a tear in it but I just drive around my neighborhood so I haven't bee bothered. Maybe I'll just make a fitted cloth with velcro cover and use it that way.

You are supposed to be able to buy no flats for this cart at Northern Tool, I think. I'll have to see if I can find that link. My horse is 31 1/2 inches tall and he pull it just fine.


----------



## Renolizzie (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=123008&st=0&p=1364542&hl=+buying%20+tiresentry1364542

Here is one link but they don't mention Northern Tools. Do a search for flat tires on the forums and you may find more info.


----------



## susanne (Dec 24, 2012)

You'd have to check on the size, but we bought the NoMorFlats inner tubes at WalMart (as much as I hate to admit it...).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 25, 2012)

susanne said:


> You'd have to check on the size, but we bought the NoMorFlats inner tubes at WalMart (as much as I hate to admit it...).


We buy the heavy duty inner tubes for my carts at Walmart also; they are made by Slime and are the best bicycle tubes you can buy. This is according to my mountain bike son. The only way to make a tire flat-proof is to buy solid wheels, or some of the bicycle products that harden in the tube.

My sister got the solid wheels. The ride is a little harsher and the going is harder in soft surface, but otherwise she loves them. Her horse is 32" but manages the extra weight fine as he is a stallion. It is simple to put them on her Jerald; the metal ez carts are more complicated. She is a widow, and likes not having to worry about getting a flat. My husband luckily takes care of my tires; if I were alone I'd seriously consider the solid wheels.

The reason she got the solid wheels is, a big horse had a bucking fit where she boards. I was standing 5 feet away when he came down with all his enraged might on her innocent cart standing by her barn. The wheels collapsed like balloons, but the cart itself was unharmed!


----------



## horsenarounnd (Dec 26, 2012)

You can get solid tire inserts from Fairview Country Sales in Millersburg, OH. 16: or 20" list fro 17.00 and 24" of 26" list for 22.50. These are inserts they sell with their carts. Prices are from a 2011 catalog, so current prices may be different, but call them and ask. No website, but they do have a phone, 330-359-1501.


----------



## Grace67 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the responses and helpful information. I was able to order a new Jerald runabout cart today and got 10% off with the special they're running right now. Looking forward to getting my new cart in the new year and finally beginning my driving journey!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 28, 2012)

Grace67 said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses and helpful information. I was able to order a new Jerald runabout cart today and got 10% off with the special they're running right now. Looking forward to getting my new cart in the new year and finally beginning my driving journey!


Congratulations! Keep us informed, please!


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a Jerald runabout myself!!! Love that cart! I garuntee you will enjoy it!!!


----------

